

Recommendations / Tips to Hiring Young, Web Savvy Stars? - berecruited

I'm looking to hire a young, web-savvy internet jock - someone who lives and breaths web 2.0.<p>I'd love advice on the best places to find such a person - can be great job boards, conferences, etc. What's worked for you?<p>By the way, the job is at Widgetbox (www.widgetbox.com, http://www.quantcast.com/p-3ayZhMX92Pd1o). If interested yourself - email me (ryan at widgetbox.com)!
======
rantfoil
Provide a great environment with lots autonomy, no politics, and a strong
equity stake.

------
myoung8
come to the "Creating Infectious Engagement Conference" next Thursday at
Stanford.

------
rms
Does 5000 karma points count?

